# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  NCAA-Testing

## Gettinbig01

Not myself but my cousin is playing college ball. How does the NCAA test for juice. Do they do hair piss of blood? Also do you guys know how far back they look into the sample? Thanks Fellas

----------


## PT

if your cousin plays ball then he already knows that they do urine testing and they look for anything that is in your urine at the time of testing

----------


## Gettinbig01

He just started playing ball this yr. But do they go years back or just look for current stuff. How far back good they really go if they wanted anyone know?

----------


## BigGrill

I played Div 1 2a NCAA baseball. And whenever they would test it was sporadic. Not all players got tested and when they did it was through urine.

----------


## Lemonada8

random testing, usually based on how you do in the athletic comptetions...

cheek swab = street drugs only
urine test = gear and street drugs

----------


## KZRSOIZE

random, ouch couldnt they at least be courteous and send you a 2 week notice......hgh no test as of today, but they are working day and night. The amount of money spent on finding a way to test hgh is rediculous, cancer, stem research aids is where the money should be..

----------


## football65

just finished up playing 1-AA football...they usually tested us during the season, usually during the middle of it. The test was a piss test, and the NCAA dudes actually look at you while you piss (so none of those wizzinators or anything will work) Depending on the level, you'll get tested more times,etc. I know 1-A they test them a few times a year especially if you make a bowl game, and 1-AA or D2 if you make the playoffs then you usually get tested more often then not after games. It was random, and I forget how many guys, but it wasn't much (maybe 12 or so guys). Id tell your cousin to talk to the dudes on his team...mainly the older guys since they know when the NCAA guys usually come around since its almost like clockwork. NCAA just mandated about 2 years that they needed to know where everyone was during the summer since they were making it so they could test you whenever they wanted..you had to give your exact location for the entire summer..if you were going on vacation i had to write down the dates and location..if say you were back home training, they would make you go test at a local university, etc. This made a few guys worried about taking shit over the summer, but they never pulled it on us...im not sure if they did to other schools. Anyway, if your gonna take shit, keep it short ester that way its in and out of your system..

----------


## GR_Champ

I am currently an athletic training student at a major university and my girlfriend is an athlete..
drug testing goes on about 10-11 months of the year depending on the sport and team policy during off season. everyone here is urine tested at random selection and many are performed each day. all sports, all types of people, you never really know. You are closely watched during urination and even asked a few questions about medications and previous things taken that may show up. we have athletes just come out clean and admit things before they are even tested. I can say some masking agents have worked but many have not. so tell your 'cousin' to be easy.

----------


## T_Own

> He just started playing ball this yr. But do they go years back or just look for current stuff. How far back good they really go if they wanted anyone know?


what does this mean? like go back to when you were in highschool and take a piss test??? you can't "go back", it only shows if its still present.. look at the steroid detectability table to get an idea of how long things will show up for

----------


## Gettinbig01

What I mean when I say go back....Some tests that take hair for example can go back in your history for years but they tell you your being test for such and such time period. Some competition tells you there going back how far in the sample. Usually 60-90days. So I was wondering if the NCAA does look deep into the sample. Hope some answers are out there!

----------


## powerliftmike

HGH, slin, t4, and high dose test suspension  :Wink:  youll be fine

----------


## athlete20

Which short esters do you recommend? And, how far out from testing should you stop your cycle and start PCt to have a better shot at passing your test?




> just finished up playing 1-AA football...they usually tested us during the season, usually during the middle of it. The test was a piss test, and the NCAA dudes actually look at you while you piss (so none of those wizzinators or anything will work) Depending on the level, you'll get tested more times,etc. I know 1-A they test them a few times a year especially if you make a bowl game, and 1-AA or D2 if you make the playoffs then you usually get tested more often then not after games. It was random, and I forget how many guys, but it wasn't much (maybe 12 or so guys). Id tell your cousin to talk to the dudes on his team...mainly the older guys since they know when the NCAA guys usually come around since its almost like clockwork. NCAA just mandated about 2 years that they needed to know where everyone was during the summer since they were making it so they could test you whenever they wanted..you had to give your exact location for the entire summer..if you were going on vacation i had to write down the dates and location..if say you were back home training, they would make you go test at a local university, etc. This made a few guys worried about taking shit over the summer, but they never pulled it on us...im not sure if they did to other schools. Anyway, if your gonna take shit, keep it short ester that way its in and out of your system..

----------


## bplay

i also played ball at the college level and its DEFF randon testing and they would tell us the morning of when we reporedt to training. and yes it was ALWAYS a urine test. and they usally only pic 2 or 3 guys

----------

